# Syntherol log... Biceps



## Brooklynn (Jan 24, 2013)

Starting a syntherol cycle.... I am 6 ft 205 lbs.... My arms are 18 inches... 
Day 1


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 24, 2013)

Great log! Thank you for sharing this over here with us


----------



## darksidefitness (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking forward for results. Good luck!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks brutha.. Great post and will follow ..


----------



## powders101 (Jan 26, 2013)

I enjoy following these logs. They show the truth about how seo's really work!


----------



## Brooklynn (Feb 2, 2013)

Day10..... 18.5


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2013)

Excellent bro. goin good.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 2, 2013)

The difference is noticeable! Great gains so far!


----------



## Brooklynn (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks guys...


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 2, 2013)

Arms are looking good man!


----------



## Brooklynn (Feb 2, 2013)

I love this stuff...all these year at the gym and my arms would never grow... My arms were barely 17 in..I would try everything i would do arms twice a week. arms once a week. Go really heavy or go really light. or even try 2 heavy sets followed by 2 super sets. Nothing worked. No matter what my weight was, when I was 200 lbs. my arms were the same when I was 235...


----------



## Brooklynn (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks ProFit....


----------



## Brooklynn (Feb 12, 2013)

Day 20...18 3/4.  haven't been to the gym in 3 days, but I'm still doing my shots followed by 80 reps with 20lb dumbbells....back to the gym tomorrow...


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting to see some vascularity coming through. Swole bro:muscles:


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice log!
I will definitely follow this!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

Working great.. how's the pinning ed feel?


----------



## Brooklynn (Feb 14, 2013)

Pinning everyday is alright.... You just have to set aside 30 mins. Before ur workout for pinning.... It is always a good idea to take ur time pinning...you can't rush it...


----------



## Brooklynn (Feb 17, 2013)

Just got done at the gym... Did a bicep n tricep workout. My arm feel so pumped they hurt...19 inch

Current weight 215lbs... 6 ft


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking real thick!


----------



## Daveyjones (Feb 18, 2013)

That's awesome dude. Ive been watching this thread since I've joined lol. I have terribly unproportional biceps and have always been curious about synthol. Any way keep up the good work broski looking huge.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 18, 2013)

Great Brooklyn! Thanks for update. So whats dose you are taking now?


----------



## Brooklynn (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks guys.... I'm doing 3ml. In each head so that's 6ml in each bicep....


----------



## Brooklynn (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok day 30.  18 3/4.... The arms are a little tight, but shots went in nice and smooth. Now for the six week maintenance. I do arms on Sunday so I will post every Sunday after my arm workouts.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 23, 2013)

Great results bro!
Appreciate the updates.


----------



## Keith1569 (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice bro. 
Christ I would hate doing 6ml per bicep. Yikes


----------



## Brooklynn (Mar 4, 2013)

First week of maintenance done...

Current weight 211 down from 217

Just finished up a month on test suspension 750 a week. now

Current cycle

Tren 450 wk

Test e 200 wk

T3 50mcg a day

Going to do this for 2 months....

Arms are 18.5 now cold


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice bro!


----------



## Brooklynn (Mar 13, 2013)

Current weight 211

18.5 arms

Maintenance is going good. No problems...


----------



## Brooklynn (Mar 21, 2013)

Measured 18 3/4 today... Weight is 210... Still on maintenance...I moved up to 1 inch pins... They are a little scary going in. It is actually not bad though...


----------



## Brooklynn (Mar 24, 2013)

Just got back from the gym. I did bis n tris... Arms are pumped. Measured 19 in...


----------



## CM (Apr 3, 2013)

curious to see what they will look like once you tighten up and the inflammation goes away. looks like it might be a good solid 1/2 inch


----------



## joshck (Aug 9, 2013)

Any updated? Id like to see what u kept


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 10, 2013)

joshck said:


> Any updated? Id like to see what u kept



No pics joshck..we know how that goes when ure involved..
Brooklyn musta split hes mia for awhile..


----------



## joshck (Aug 10, 2013)

Damn what a shame...from what Ive read results can be permanent ..but I want to see these peoples arms or whatever a year afterwards.....for a half inch it wouldnt be worth it to me


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Sep 25, 2013)

*This is a good log.*

His arms did look bigger too.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 25, 2013)

Great log it seems like maybe you've been doing more bis than tris is there a reason for that?
P


----------



## Brooklynn (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry. Guys been busy. Work and  school 23 credits...But I'm back to the gym full swing now for 2 months. I got the flu and lost almost 20 lbs in a week... Let me tell you this my arms came right back. I thought for sure they weren't going to.... I'll post a pic this weekend.... I don't have a tape measure but they are def 19 inch. If not close to it...


----------



## rebhchad (Mar 24, 2014)

done real well.. what size pin did you start out with?


----------



## Brooklynn (Mar 24, 2014)

5/8 25 gauge
Then moved up to 1inch 25 gauge


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey Brooklyn,  how are ya.   Glad to hear the guns weathered the storm.  Rebhchad,  you can find 27x1 1/4" and use a cut needle sleeve as a spacer for varying depths and it works great as a stop.


----------



## Brooklynn (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks... Noted for next time. Hopefully over the summer.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 25, 2014)

Brooklyn u must be abercombies best customer. ..lol. glad ure back   stay In school..


----------



## Brooklynn (Apr 8, 2014)

Little up date 19.5 in


----------



## Brooklynn (Apr 26, 2014)

Well snce my arms are almost 20 inches. I decided to try IgfLr3 100 mcgs every other day in my forearms and calves....Loving it so far. It's only been two weeks and I can feel both of them growing. The pump is insane.... I been training forearms and calves 4 times a week..... Gonna measure them now and then in 6 months from now...hopefully will have good results....


----------



## Alinshop (Apr 30, 2014)

Brooklynn said:


> View attachment 14055
> Little up date 19.5 in



Looking solid! Nice progression.


----------



## Brooklynn (May 6, 2014)

Damn..... So close. I did bis and tris together with lots of reps. 19 and 3/4. So close to 20 inches....


----------



## MattG (May 6, 2014)

Hell yeah bro, arms are diesel as fuck, 20" right around the corner :headbang:


----------



## Brooklynn (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Matt.  Been running igf Lr3. 20 micro injections every other day...Only a few weeks but seems to be working especially on my forearms.


----------



## rebhchad (May 6, 2014)

okay so im a rookie at the syntherol.. so I have a rookie question... ugghh.. haha.. so do you pin the outer peak above or below the vein? when I think about it, I believe either would be fine.. just wondering what you bros been  doing


----------



## Brooklynn (May 6, 2014)

I pin everywhere on the bicep. Especially if your gonna run a protocol. Because the more spots you pin in the less likely hood of lumps. I pin right next to the vein. I pin on top of the ball of the bicep sometimes close to the bottom. I pin everywhere. Now when I did maintenance. I tried to stick to the top ball of bicep because I'm only pinning twice a week to once a week.


----------

